# Fasting



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

I started a liquid fast yesterday and wish to end it on Saturday by transitioning to a juice fast. I am a little concerned though since I have to work and part of my job is physically demanding.

Anyone here fast and go to work? How did you cope with stress, the physical demands, and any other fasting side effects?


----------



## Lizardking1210 (Nov 10, 2013)

A complete liquid fast, as in no liquids whatsoever? I wouldn't recommend that. ALL organs of your body need water or else they won't function properly. 

Juice fasting is ok, because you can get the nutrients in other low calorie ways. 

A fast day once a month I think is a good idea to clean your system and become detached, but going extremely low cal for multiple days can really affect your performance in multiple areas. 

Be cautious.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

It doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Why do you want to do a juice fast? There isn't any research supporting that it is helpful to the body ("cleansing" and such).


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

First of all: you're awesome for doing this. It's one of the greatest things you can do for yourself. I'm assuming you were just drinking water during the fast.

I have done this. To answer your question: while at work.. Everything has to be done with 'balls'. Mental energy. Burning fat is a slow process. The energy is there, but it is slow. The answer is that anything is possible during a fast but man it's uncomfortable when you're dealing with physical exertion.

Its Saturday now, I don't even know if you made it this far, but just wanted to comment.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> Why do you want to do a juice fast? There isn't any research supporting that it is helpful to the body ("cleansing" and such).


It does have some merit: About the Film | Fat Sick & Nearly Dead


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> It does have some merit: About the Film | Fat Sick & Nearly Dead


I don't see how that shows that it has merit; it's only expected that he'd lose weight if he stopped eating junk and started eating only vegetables and fruit juiced. 
The point is how healthy it was in the end, did he get any protein, enough vitamins, essential fatty acids? how much muscle mass did he lose? was his gut working properly from the lack of fiber? 

Juice diet: Flaky skin, thin hair and rotten teeth. The latest dieting fad has some pretty ugly side-effects | Mail Online


----------



## Malkovich (Feb 18, 2010)

I read the thread title as "Fisting". :crazy:

Looked at the subforum - "Health and Fitness" - thinkin to myself, ok... guess this kinda fits under fitness...


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Malkovich said:


> I read the thread title as "Fisting". :crazy:
> 
> Looked at the subforum - "Health and Fitness" - thinkin to myself, ok... guess this kinda fits under fitness...


hilarious :crazy:


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

Tried it. Unsatisfying.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

TerminalDancer said:


> First of all: you're awesome for doing this. It's one of the greatest things you can do for yourself.


...really?


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> I don't see how that shows that it has merit; it's only expected that he'd lose weight if he stopped eating junk and started eating only vegetables and fruit juiced.
> The point is how healthy it was in the end, did he get any protein, enough vitamins, essential fatty acids? how much muscle mass did he lose? was his gut working properly from the lack of fiber?
> 
> Juice diet: Flaky skin, thin hair and rotten teeth. The latest dieting fad has some pretty ugly side-effects | Mail Online


The point of a fast is not to get 'protein, vitamins, fatty acids', your body can go for a long, long time without getting those assuming there was a good supply before the fast. Muscle mass stays for a long time.. longer than a normal fast would last. It is not a concern. Why would a person on a juice fast need fiber if there is no substance of food being eaten? It's liquid! That's kind of the point. The benefit lies in the fact that juice (simple sugar) is metabolized much easier, requiring less energy. Hence there would be energy freed up for other functions of the body to use. Of course if the person is constantly drinking juice, which is high calorie, there will be not much weight lost. I'd imagine the digestive system would get a good rest though.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

TerminalDancer said:


> The point of a fast is not to get 'protein, vitamins, fatty acids', your body can go for a long, long time without getting those assuming there was a good supply before the fast. Muscle mass stays for a long time.. longer than a normal fast would last. It is not a concern. Why would a person on a juice fast need fiber if there is no substance of food being eaten? It's liquid! That's kind of the point. The benefit lies in the fact that juice (simple sugar) is metabolized much easier, requiring less energy. Hence there would be energy freed up for other functions of the body to use. Of course if the person is constantly drinking juice, which is high calorie, there will be not much weight lost. I'd imagine the digestive system would get a good rest though.


The body can go a long time without those, but not in a healthy state, but a "shock" one. The body will use muscle tissue as an aminoacid source, especially in the beginning of the protein restriction. 
Fiber is needed as a probiotic to preserve the normal numbers of colon bacteria, that's what fiber is most used for anyway. If this balance is upset, one may even get infected by harmful bacteria which are normally controlled by the helpful ones. 
So what if digestion requires energy? the needs are covered by the food you eat since that's the whole point of digestion in the first place.
Your digestive system doesn't need to "rest", it exists for a purpose and is very important for it to fulfill it, otherwise it may atrophy and that's serious. 
The effects of simple sugar are well known to be detrimental, doesn't matter if they come from a juice or a chocolate bar.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Four days O_O You really don't realize how much you can affect your health this way.



l think l have permanently changed the way my body distributes fat, after years of unofficially fasting and about one year of being on SSRI's that made me go nearly 48 hours without eating before it even occurred to me. 

My bloodsugar is permanently whacked out and l'm either too hungry and feeling sick or not hungry at all. l wouldn't be surprised if l develop Type 2 diabetes someday.

My bones feel smaller and l have zero muscle mass. Thankfully l don't look aged but l'm trying to learn how to eat like a normal person.


lt also affects your brain.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Fasting is exceptionally healthy if you have excess fat to burn (which most of us do). @_Red Panda_ I appreciate your knowledge on the subject of dietetics, but I simply do not agree with you. The body is not harmed in any way by fasting and no substantial muscle fiber is lost until fat is gone. @_Lady O.W. Bro_ I would never recommend fasting to anyone taking SSRIs. The accounts you have described are more than likely caused by the use of the pills, not by fasting. Fasting would never cause those things to happen. Rather, it would stabilize your blood sugar and rest the pancreas. No effect on fat distribution. Yes, it effects the mind.. in the best way possible. You become one with yourself as the most basic selfish instinct as a human is denied. Your mind becomes free and clear as a bell. I truly hope that you are not taking the SSRIs or that you one day soon will get off them. Best wishes. Yours truly, Truth Bearer.


----------



## Shadowboxing (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm not going on a juice fast but I'm thinking about intermittent fasting. I know my gut health is probably terrible, I eat a lot of meat due to exercising/trying to reach a certain threshold of protein consumption a day and I'm sure its bad for my stomach which equals bad for my being overall.


----------

